# Me being very serious for once please read and help if u can



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

ok i no it's a one off but yes i have a very serious subject that i need help with. so can you all put your thinking cap's on please and see what help you can give all help would be great.
ok i won't bore you with all the detail's but to cut a long story short i have a great freind who was diagnosed with terminal cancer. who has been to hell and back with cancer after countless op's and chemo etc it look's as if the fight is lost and it's only a matter of time.
he is on his last shot at chemo now and thing's are not looking good at all. and im the one he confides in even before his wife which is a hard thing to go through alone trust me. 
now what im trying to do is to give him a great day out whilst he still is mobile etc his love in life the same as me is formula 1 racing and i do no that the team's etc do get involved and like to do as much as they can for people like my freind day's out meet the driver's etc etc
my question is how would u go about trying to arrange this ?
it would make his day so much and it's something i really want to arrange for him as way of saying thank you for are freindship and the great fight he has put up and still is to this day.
please if u can help in anyway i would be in debt to you even if it points me in the right direction as i fear i do not have long to get this arranged now
regards shaun


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> ok i no it's a one off but yes i have a very serious subject that i need help with. so can you all put your thinking cap's on please and see what help you can give all help would be great.
> ok i won't bore you with all the detail's but to cut a long story short i have a great freind who was diagnosed with terminal cancer. who has been to hell and back with cancer after countless op's and chemo etc it look's as if the fight is lost and it's only a matter of time.
> he is on his last shot at chemo now and thing's are not looking good at all. and im the one he confides in even before his wife which is a hard thing to go through alone trust me.
> now what im trying to do is to give him a great day out whilst he still is mobile etc his love in life the same as me is formula 1 racing and i do no that the team's etc do get involved and like to do as much as they can for people like my freind day's out meet the driver's etc etc
> ...


Hello Shaun,

This is very hard... and I feel sorry for your friend and yourself...

My idea would be spend as much time as possible with him and his family. I am sure they will appreciate it.

You said your are both into F1 Racing. If you fancy doing something special then I would say (not sure under what financial conditions you both are but, if possible) I would try to spend a day at the McLaren site in Wokingham (I believe it is in Wokingham) and possibly try to make it to a race with him.... although the European season is over and Brazil, Japan, Singapore or Abu Dhabi would all result in great costs... 

I guess I would just be myself and be around more if possible. At the end of the day I guess he's always appreciated your friendship because of what you've always been: yourself. Enjoy simple things together such as a sunset, a cold beer, good music, a nice walk out, etc ... 

The best things in life are free.

Remember: the game isn't over. Do not let him give up!

I wish you and your friend all the best.

Cheers!


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Shaun,
Your post really moved me and I truly feel for both of you. I think it is amazing what you are trying to achieve on behalf of your friend. I cannot pretend to be able to help you...I have no connection to F1, other than being a fan, so I cannot make a contribution. I just wanted to express my admiration for you and your friend and wish you both all the best.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

scharlack said:


> Hello Shaun,
> 
> This is very hard... and I feel sorry for your friend and yourself...
> 
> ...


thank's for that 
he has just come back from a boating trip with his oh on the norfolk broad's and has really enjoyed every min of it.
god what i would give to get him to an actual race but he cannot travel more than 100 mile from nottingham queens medical centre due to the cemo he is on i no he broke the rules on the broads by about 40 mile but a bit harder to explain if the sh*t hits the fan and your in singapore lol
even a practise day at silverstone anything were he would get to feel the real f1 and meet people i no because we have both spoke about it when he was well that he would enjoy it so much.
i have just emailed mclaren from there website i will let u no the outcome.
would be great to be able to do it then post pic's on here 
i think silverstone is to far away to be honest but he is a fighter who no's fingers crossed


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Hombre said:


> Hi Shaun,
> Your post really moved me and I truly feel for both of you. I think it is amazing what you are trying to achieve on behalf of your friend. I cannot pretend to be able to help you...I have no connection to F1, other than being a fan, so I cannot make a contribution. I just wanted to express my admiration for you and your friend and wish you both all the best.


thank's hombre it would make what little time he has left so good  and create a great memory for me one to really treasure


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> ok i no it's a one off but yes i have a very serious subject that i need help with. so can you all put your thinking cap's on please and see what help you can give all help would be great.
> 
> now what im trying to do is to give him a great day out whilst he still is mobile etc his love in life the same as me is formula 1 racing and i do no that the team's etc do get involved and like to do as much as they can for people like my freind day's out meet the driver's etc etc
> my question is how would u go about trying to arrange this ?
> it would make his day so much and it's something i really want to arrange for him as way of saying thank you for are freindship and the great fight he has put up and still is to this day.


Hello,
Certainly a more serious subject than we usually deal with here. 
It's so hard to see the people you love suffer; I know you'll be suffering too. It's great that you want to try this last special day together, so let's see...

Pulling at straws here, are there any of those "Jim'll fix it" type programmes on telly at the moment??
Local cancer charities?
Hospices?
Here's a link for silverstone. Too far away??
www.silverstone-circuit.co.uk

WHS have these "experience" gift cards. Like a book voucher, but you buy an experience, and they have driving experiences. If the right experience isn't there you could get in touch with the company directly and see what they can come up with.
Driving | WHSmith.co.uk

Good luck with this, but don't forget that just being there and listening and being a friend really is the the best gift, and you've already given that.
PW


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> ok i no it's a one off but yes i have a very serious subject that i need help with. so can you all put your thinking cap's on please and see what help you can give all help would be great.
> ok i won't bore you with all the detail's but to cut a long story short i have a great freind who was diagnosed with terminal cancer. who has been to hell and back with cancer after countless op's and chemo etc it look's as if the fight is lost and it's only a matter of time.
> he is on his last shot at chemo now and thing's are not looking good at all. and im the one he confides in even before his wife which is a hard thing to go through alone trust me.
> now what im trying to do is to give him a great day out whilst he still is mobile etc his love in life the same as me is formula 1 racing and i do no that the team's etc do get involved and like to do as much as they can for people like my freind day's out meet the driver's etc etc
> ...


Hi Shaun,

Thats a fantastic thing you are doing for your friend, I am sure he will treasure it. Have a look on lastminute.com and click on 'experiences', they have something called "Silverstone Ferrari thrill" that you could maybe arrange.
Best of luck,
Caz.I


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm sick to death of Cancer, a friend recently died from it leaving a wife and two young kids, I have numerous other friends who are either suffering or in remission, it seems nearly every day I hear of someone who has it, dying from it, both my parents died from it, all my aunts and uncles have died from it..... I'm considered "high risk" cos of my family history...

When are they gonna stop pussy-footing around with half heartedly (IMO) trying to find a cure and start to seriously work out whats causing this "epidemic" and try to prevent it!!!! Maybe if the research and pharmaceutical industry werent making such huge profits, things might actually happen!!.. and they make all this fuss about swine flu FFS!!!!!

Sorry Shawn and everybody, rant over, but the big "C" is a real issue for me cos of my family I guess.

I really admire what you're doing tho mate

Jo xx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm sick to death of Cancer, a friend recently died from it leaving a wife and two young kids, I have numerous other friends who are either suffering or in remission, it seems nearly every day I hear of someone who has it, dying from it, both my parents died from it, all my aunts and uncles have died from it..... I'm considered "high risk" cos of my family history...
> 
> When are they gonna stop pussy-footing around with half heartedly (IMO) trying to find a cure and start to seriously work out whats causing this "epidemic" and try to prevent it!!!! Maybe if the research and pharmaceutical industry werent making such huge profits, things might actually happen!!.. and they make all this fuss about swine flu FFS!!!!!
> 
> ...


I understand your feelings as my partner's mother, who last year survived surgery for bowel cancer and radiotherapy for lung cancer and who we thought had won the battle has been diagnosed with secondary brain tumours. This is especially difficult as it involves frequent trips to the UK and every time when leaving there are thoughts this could be the last time......
But cancer as such isn't really an epidemic. Life-style choices, the most obvious and well-known being smoking,excessive consumption of alcohol and poor diet, excessive exposure to UV, are a contributing factor in many cancers.
There's also the fact that increasing life expectancy exposes us to diseases such as cancer. After all, if you hoped to live to sixty at the most a hundred years ago, you would be more likely to be carried off by illnesses that are easily cureable nowadays.
A lot of research is being done and advances in practical treatments and therapies are being achieved and survival rates for some cancers, breast cancer being the most notable, are increasing rapidly.
But the most drastic reduction in the incidence of cancer would be achieved not by spending more money on research but by all of us examining our life styles -all the smokers, drinkers, excessive sunbathers, consumers of Big Macs etc etc desisting from or cutting down on these dangerous habits.
And as someone who is guilty of many although not all of these, I know what a difficult job that will be, persuading us to do that.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I understand your feelings as my partner's mother, who last year survived surgery for bowel cancer and radiotherapy for lung cancer and who we thought had won the battle has been diagnosed with secondary brain tumours. This is especially difficult as it involves frequent trips to the UK and every time when leaving there are thoughts this could be the last time......
> But cancer as such isn't really an epidemic. Life-style choices, the most obvious and well-known being smoking,excessive consumption of alcohol and poor diet, excessive exposure to UV, are a contributing factor in many cancers.
> There's also the fact that increasing life expectancy exposes us to diseases such as cancer. After all, if you hoped to live to sixty at the most a hundred years ago, you would be more likely to be carried off by illnesses that are easily cureable nowadays.
> A lot of research is being done and advances in practical treatments and therapies are being achieved and survival rates for some cancers, breast cancer being the most notable, are increasing rapidly.
> ...


I totally disagree I'm afraid (nowt personal). Smoking and the sunshine has been with us long before the cancer epidemic! If it was simply the elderly getting cancer then yes, you could blame it on our new found longevity, poor diet?? too much food more like!

My theory is that its more to do with processed foods (yes Mcdonalds and the like), food additives, preservatives, colourants..., even farmed livestock is injected with numerous chemicals before they are slaughtered. SUGAR, there is far too much of it in our diets, and chemicals in the air, fumes from vehicles, factories, powerplants, insectacides.....

I know its only anecdotal, but out of my fathers 9 siblings, they all died from bowel cancer between the ages of 50 and 60 (including my dad), none of them smoked, ACCEPT for one aunt, the only smoker (she smoked from the age of 9, a wayward little thing apparently!!), she lived to be 98, was fit and healthy til the end and died suddenly from a stroke! Apart from smoking, the only other difference is that my aunt DIDNT work in the local cement factory, in fact she worked outside... in the sun, oh and didnt have kids (hhhmm ??)

BTW, I'm not saying that smoking is good, I'm not, I just dont think it is the root of all evil as it is portrayed. I certainly dont see a correlation between the number of smokers and the number of deaths.

Anyway, all this aside, cancer is most definately on the increase and is rapidly becoming out of control. And I think there is too much "big business" involved to enable them to ever prevent it or cure it!!


Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

You could be right about pesticides, chemicals etc and it's true that some smokers and alcoholics (Churchill being a prime example) live to a ripe old age. 
I do think there are genetic factors at work too and I read recently about research being conducted on this aspect.
But far too many rigorously conducted scientific studies have shown a correelation - not cause- between smoking and poor diet and some types of cancer for them to be discounted. But I agree with you that as far as I'm aware no direct causal link has been found- unlike exposure to UV and skin cancer.
My family tends to live well into its 80s and 90s and I have an aunt in Canada who is 86 and leaps about like a 30 year-old. The downside is that apart from that aunt we all tend to get crippling arthritis -I've got symptoms already.
That's another disease that more attention should be paid to, IMO.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> You could be right about pesticides, chemicals etc and it's true that some smokers and alcoholics (Churchill being a prime example) live to a ripe old age.
> I do think there are genetic factors at work too and I read recently about research being conducted on this aspect.
> But far too many rigorously conducted scientific studies have shown a correelation - not cause- between smoking and poor diet and some types of cancer for them to be discounted. But I agree with you that as far as I'm aware no direct causal link has been found- unlike exposure to UV and skin cancer.
> My family tends to live well into its 80s and 90s and I have an aunt in Canada who is 86 and leaps about like a 30 year-old. The downside is that apart from that aunt we all tend to get crippling arthritis -I've got symptoms already.
> That's another disease that more attention should be paid to, IMO.


Now I blame sugar for arthritus! A good few years ago, I was 18 stone, I had IBS, eczema, type 2 diabetes and artritic joints. To cut a long story short, I went on the Atkins diet which meant no wheat or sugar etc, within a week every single one of my symptoms went, even the type two diabetes (my diabetic consultant wasnt even surprised, he said it was caused thru too many carbohydrates!?). But my joijnts, which once had been swollen and painful (I could barely walk in the mornings) were fine and still are. However, if I ever cheat and have a cake or something, which I dont do very often cos of the effects, I get severe leg cramps and my ankles, hips and knees become painful again and its not coincidence or my imagination, I've worked out it happens when I eat cakes.. So its either the sugar or the flour ..... or the additives???



Jo xx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Now I blame sugar for arthritus! A good few years ago, I was 18 stone, I had IBS, eczema, type 2 diabetes and artritic joints. To cut a long story short, I went on the Atkins diet which meant no wheat or sugar etc, within a week every single one of my symptoms went, even the type two diabetes (my diabetic consultant wasnt even surprised, he said it was caused thru too many carbohydrates!?). But my joijnts, which once had been swollen and painful (I could barely walk in the mornings) were fine and still are. However, if I ever cheat and have a cake or something, which I dont do very often cos of the effects, I get severe leg cramps and my ankles, hips and knees become painful again and its not coincidence or my imagination, I've worked out it happens when I eat cakes.. So its either the sugar or the flour ..... or the additives???
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xx


I think the hereditary factor is a strong one. there are families where cancer is prevalent and others where it's heart attacks or strokes. My family fall in to the latter category and has not one case of cancer in it's history, everyone has been afflicted by heart or strokes.. Interesting though.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> I think the hereditary factor is a strong one. there are families where cancer is prevalent and others where it's heart attacks or strokes. My family fall in to the latter category and has not one case of cancer in it's history, everyone has been afflicted by heart or strokes.. Interesting though.


Yes! I agree with that! What else is interesting is that those who are predisposed to Heart problems tend to have high cholesterol and those predisposed to cancer tend to have low cholesterol which IMO blows the theory that high cholesterol causes heart problems, I think high cholesterol is a marker or symptom, not a cause!

In case you're wondering where the resident "dumb blonde" has gone, I had to study all this and collate survey results for an exam when I worked for a pharmaceutical company in a previous life!

Jo xx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Now I blame sugar for arthritus! A good few years ago, I was 18 stone, I had IBS, eczema, type 2 diabetes and artritic joints. To cut a long story short, I went on the Atkins diet which meant no wheat or sugar etc, within a week every single one of my symptoms went, even the type two diabetes (my diabetic consultant wasnt even surprised, he said it was caused thru too many carbohydrates!?). But my joijnts, which once had been swollen and painful (I could barely walk in the mornings) were fine and still are. However, if I ever cheat and have a cake or something, which I dont do very often cos of the effects, I get severe leg cramps and my ankles, hips and knees become painful again and its not coincidence or my imagination, I've worked out it happens when I eat cakes.. So its either the sugar or the flour ..... or the additives???
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xx



Now that is interesting.....I don't use sugar in coffee, cooking etc but I do like cake....
I wonder if I could be strong-willed enough to stay off cake for a month and monitor progress.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Now that is interesting.....I don't use sugar in coffee, cooking etc but I do like cake....
> I wonder if I could be strong-willed enough to stay off cake for a month and monitor progress.



I also don't use processed sugar or come to that processed food, I don't drink milk or eat bread or any grain derived foods like breakfast cereals and I know some of you will think this to be a cardinal sin but I don't drink alcohol either.

Now im only 34 but since my teens i had been a really heavy drinker and it has done me the power of good giving up all the rubbish I used to pump into my body on a daily basis.

I think the point i'm trying to make is your body is a living organism which will react to the whatever you are ingesting whether that be in the food and drink you put in your mouth or by way of the chemicals you pour on to your body in the way of cosmetics and so called beauty products (They wont allow these to be tested on animals!) so what are we doing bathing in this stuff.

If we continue to poison the body at every touch and turn there is really no wonder that it begins to malfunction in ways that we don't yet understand and are only beginning to realise through the use of genetics.

I was reading an article in a medical journal the other day that was talking about how the continued use of certain chemicals can alter the genetic characteristics of the body by turning on and off different genetic traits, Are we storing up trouble for ourselves and future generations by the way we abuse our bodies? I certainly think so. 

Going back to the original topic anyone who is interested in health issues as I am only has to look around the internet to find disturbing articles like the one below

Questioning Chemotherapy The Invisible Opportunity: Hidden Truths Revealed

Make up you own mind, I have and I can tell you something else I wont be going anywhere near any of that swine flu vaccine


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

deanhankin said:


> I also don't use processed sugar or come to that processed food, I don't drink milk or eat bread or any grain derived foods like breakfast cereals and I know some of you will think this to be a cardinal sin but I don't drink alcohol either.
> 
> Now im only 34 but since my teens i had been a really heavy drinker and it has done me the power of good giving up all the rubbish I used to pump into my body on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


OMG, another "fruitcake" like me!!!! My last word on the "off topic" side of this post is that there are no words to explain how much healthier, happier, fitter and younger, both physically and mentally I have felt since I stopped eating sugar, wheat and processed foods 7 years ago!!

OK, Sorry Shawn :focus::focus:

Jo xxx


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

jojo said:


> OMG, another "fruitcake" like me!!!! My last word on the "off topic" side of this post is that there are no words to explain how much healthier, happier, fitter and younger, both physically and mentally I have felt since I stopped eating sugar, wheat and processed foods 7 years ago!!
> 
> OK, Sorry Shawn :focus::focus:
> 
> Jo xxx


Its good to know i'm not alone in all this jojo. Ive been off the processed food for over 2 years now and off the booze for nearly a year and I really can say I didnt feel this good when i was in my twenties.

You know something else, in the last two years I really cant remember being ill at any point.

I wont even start on the diabetes thing as im sure you know what im refering to.

I think if you follow the guidance of people like Arthur de Vany and paul chek you wont go far wrong, you dont have to suck it all up just take what you need and leave the rest


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

jojo said:


> OMG, another "fruitcake" like me!!!! My last word on the "off topic" side of this post is that there are no words to explain how much healthier, happier, fitter and younger, both physically and mentally I have felt since I stopped eating sugar, wheat and processed foods 7 years ago!!
> 
> OK, Sorry Shawn :focus::focus:
> 
> Jo xxx



And another bonus is that you dont have to go around scouring the shops for over priced british goods:clap2:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

How would you know if a food has been processed in some way? That must be incredibly difficult. 

Wouldnt the fact that you gave up heavy drinking Dean, be the main reason that you feel so much healthier?

I can tell the difference when abstaining from alcohol (which I do from time to time) even though I'm not a heavy drinker. And I can certainly tell the difference for days if I have a heavy night!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> How would you know if a food has been processed in some way? That must be incredibly difficult.
> 
> Wouldnt the fact that you gave up heavy drinking Dean, be the main reason that you feel so much healthier?
> 
> I can tell the difference when abstaining from alcohol (which I do from time to time) even though I'm not a heavy drinker. And I can certainly tell the difference for days if I have a heavy night!



I dont know about Dean, but yes, in this day and age its almost impossible to avoid all processed food, but I do my best. I dont eat things like pot noodles, tinned meat, ready meals, packet meals, frozen burgers, sausages etc... I tend to stick with Fresh eggs, meat, fish, butcher made sausages and burgers (theres no cereal or additives in them), fresh fruit and veg. No Bread, No flour, No pasta, No Sugar, No starchy veggies! (BTW, thats the Atkins diet and I lost over 6 stone)

I've never been a real drinker, the occasional glass of wine. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

Well I started to radically alter my diet about 2 years ago after reading a piece in one of the sunday magazines about Arthur de Vany, I was so impressed by this mans story and the things that he has achieved I decided I must at least give his methods a try.

On that very sunday afternoon I decided to go and do the weekly shop at Tesco With my new found ideas and enthusiasm brimming over only to find when I got there I couldn't eat any of the stuff that was on the shelves so i came home with a very small selection of food and to be honest feeling a little deflated.

Not to be outdone I got on the internet and started to research the foods that I needed to find before I became a victim of starvation and was surprised to find a whole load of foods that id previously ignored or forgotten about or convinced myself that I didn't like based on nothing more than their appearance.

Now im not saying this is easy to start with or that the people around you will thank you for it at first but me being single with no kids Im ideal for the purpose of the experiment.

So next thing is ive been doing all this diet malarky for a year and my diet has constantly changed and evolved as Ive learnt the finer points of what it is that the human body needs to operate on and what vitamins, minerals and amino acids etc I need to incorperate to make me feel magnificent when I wake in a morning.

At this point after a year ive lost 2 stone and feel incredibly well considering the amount of booze im getting through (25 pint a session was not a problem) so I made the decision that the booze had to go! Now me being who I am all of my friends are people who i know through drinking so they have had to go as well, but you know in the end it made me realise that I was wasting my life sat in some dingy boozer somewhere talking about the same drunken things to the same drunken people with the same skint outcome at the end of it all.

So I think the upshot of all this is that once you take on the task of changing to a whole foods diet you start a journey of self awareness and learn a new respect for yourself which wont allow you to keep poisoning yourself. I started with the diet then conquered the booze and now im much fitter, happier and more solvent than ive been for many a year.

The results are many and varied and as far as I can tell have only had a positive impact on my health, my personality and the choices that I now make in my life. 

This isn't one of those pat yourself on the back didn't I do well type posts but is an invite to anyone who may read it to perhaps look at changing what they put in their body as the first step to becoming a more healthy, happy and contented person.

You are so lucky to be in Spain with all that wonderful fresh local produce available, I envy you really and im doing all I can to get back there for another extended stay in the new year.

If you need more info on any of this stuff let me know as im more than happy to help with a list of foods links etc.

lecture over


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

deanhankin said:


> Well I started to radically alter my diet about 2 years ago after reading a piece in one of the sunday magazines about Arthur de Vany, I was so impressed by this mans story and the things that he has achieved I decided I must at least give his methods a try.
> 
> On that very sunday afternoon I decided to go and do the weekly shop at Tesco With my new found ideas and enthusiasm brimming over only to find when I got there I couldn't eat any of the stuff that was on the shelves so i came home with a very small selection of food and to be honest feeling a little deflated.
> 
> ...


Wow! You really are as mad as me!! Arthurs one of my "gurus" too. Barry Groves, Gary Taubes and Anthony Calpo (altho he's a bit too agressive for me) are some of the others. 

Now we must stop hijacking this thread LOL 

:focus::focus:

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

deanhankin said:


> Well I started to radically alter my diet about 2 years ago after reading a piece in one of the sunday magazines about Arthur de Vany, I was so impressed by this mans story and the things that he has achieved I decided I must at least give his methods a try.
> 
> On that very sunday afternoon I decided to go and do the weekly shop at Tesco With my new found ideas and enthusiasm brimming over only to find when I got there I couldn't eat any of the stuff that was on the shelves so i came home with a very small selection of food and to be honest feeling a little deflated.
> 
> ...


I would be interested in the food links, Dean, if you're able to post them. Jojo's been most helpful as well :clap2:, informing me of various writers on the carb free healthy eating. Like you, I only cook with fresh produce - and have raised the kids with only home cooked stuff and home baking....let's face it - kids are kids and they like their treats (don't we all), so they don't miss out on cakes and biscuits, burgers, nuggets, albondigas, etc from time to time - I just ensure that I make them all myself as at least then we know what's going in to them. And they're not fussy/picky eaters as a result either - they'll eat everything that's put in front of them - and living where we are, that could easily be a large plate of octupus (which made their cousins from the UK rather squeamish!) to a steaming bowl of cocido (made with various pig parts, chorizo, greens, potatoes). Not exactly my choice of meal, but you get my drift.

Tallulah.x


OOps!! Sorry, posted this, not having seen the back to topic warning!! Another thread maybe?!?! xxx


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> I would be interested in the food links, Dean, if you're able to post them. Jojo's been most helpful as well :clap2:, informing me of various writers on the carb free healthy eating. Like you, I only cook with fresh produce - and have raised the kids with only home cooked stuff and home baking....let's face it - kids are kids and they like their treats (don't we all), so they don't miss out on cakes and biscuits, burgers, nuggets, albondigas, etc from time to time - I just ensure that I make them all myself as at least then we know what's going in to them. And they're not fussy/picky eaters as a result either - they'll eat everything that's put in front of them - and living where we are, that could easily be a large plate of octupus (which made their cousins from the UK rather squeamish!) to a steaming bowl of cocido (made with various pig parts, chorizo, greens, potatoes). Not exactly my choice of meal, but you get my drift.
> 
> Tallulah.x
> 
> ...


Ok ill start a new thread and post a few links on there. Im going to start at the beginning and post a link to the original article which must of been recycled as its only a year old but still very interesting.

It sounds like you are well on your way Tallulah and I can only congratulate you on your dedication to yours and your children's health and well being, I'm sure they will grow up to be healthy and well rounded individuals and you will continue to live a long and contented disease free l:confused


Although I don't have children myself I am totally dumbstruck that people let their children eat the things they do.


----------

